# But it's not cancer!



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

. That's what the Rad Onc said...wonder what he'll say now when he finally sees my latest TG test (see below)

Taken Dec 22/12, results posted today.



> Thyroglobulin Ab
> 
> <20 Range: <41 kIU/L
> 
> ...


Still waiting on the results from my SPECT/CT and WBS. I bet I get the results in the mail before I hear from this idiot.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

WHAT?? Your previous tg was in the 80s wasn't it? Holy cats...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Abcdefg said:


> . That's what the Rad Onc said...wonder what he'll say now when he finally sees my latest TG test (see below)
> 
> Taken Dec 22/12, results posted today.
> 
> Still waiting on the results from my SPECT/CT and WBS. I bet I get the results in the mail before I hear from this idiot.


Something is not right here. Oh, my goodness!! When do you think you will get the results?

You may have to plan on a second opinion!


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I doubt I'll ever hear from him. A lady I know from work, works in the Nuc Med dept. I was telling her today about the testing and how I haven't gotten the results. She said he was informed Monday morning with stat results. So obviously he's sitting on them and in no hurry to let me know how it turned out.

I would call my GP to refer me somewhere else right now, except she's closed her office until Jan 21st. I have no choice but to wait for the results in the mail. Probably another week or 2. Sigh.

ps. Did you notice my tsh is *15?*. That's on 150 mcgs of Synthroid. I also have no one to monitor my meds either. I stated self-adjusting the other day (split a 2nd pill in quarters). I'll run out in 10 days (with no renewals on file). But the #'s explain why I feel so crappy. By hour 4 at work I'm seriously dragging, and in fact my boss sent me home early today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Abcdefg said:


> I doubt I'll ever hear from him. A lady I know from work, works in the Nuc Med dept. I was telling her today about the testing and how I haven't gotten the results. She said he was informed Monday morning with stat results. So obviously he's sitting on them and in no hurry to let me know how it turned out.
> 
> I would call my GP to refer me somewhere else right now, except she's closed her office until Jan 21st. I have no choice but to wait for the results in the mail. Probably another week or 2. Sigh.
> 
> ps. Did you notice my tsh is *15?*. That's on 150 mcgs of Synthroid. I also have no one to monitor my meds either. I stated self-adjusting the other day (split a 2nd pill in quarters). I'll run out in 10 days (with no renewals on file). But the #'s explain why I feel so crappy. By hour 4 at work I'm seriously dragging, and in fact my boss sent me home early today.


When you start getting into the 3 digits on the T4 replacement, one has to start wondering about that as well. In addition to being very concerned about the high Thyroglobulin (and I share that concern), you may not be converting well and might need to explore transitioning to dessicated thyroid.

I think you need a good doctor too. As you know, that TSH should be kept very very suppressed.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Still waiting on test results. I talked to the Rad Onc's secretary today, and she said the hospital is about 3 weeks getting reports in. Grrr.

Oh, I'm considering finding a Naturopath MD for med control. My coworker has one, and she said he's been a lifesaver for her. She wasn't converting, and her GP refused to give her T3, but the Naturo did.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Refresh my memory...are you in the U.S.?


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

No, Canada...land of the cheap, unaccessable health care .

I've been looking into traveling out of country for treatment-Mexico or Cuba maybe. A little afraid of that, but just in case my doctors continue to fail me, I need to consider it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's appalling, really. The system has failed you, big time. Is the U.S. not an option if you leave Canada for healthcare? (Of course, the US healthcare system fails people sometimes, too, but I would like to believe you'd get better care here than in Mexico or Cuba.)


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't afford to seek help in the US. I do have the option of going to Germany though- I was born there, and I'm still a dual citizen. There would be logistical problems with it and it could be costly 

Ugh. I'm at the end of my rope. I can't take any more of this waiting. It's just too stressful. I do know I won't ever go through cancer testing in the future (if I have a future sigh). No way I can spend another year or 2 in survival mode.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Dr called. They found intense uptake in both sides (left and right) of sternum. He only had pre-lim info-he said the report was not specific, and did not mention uptake % or any other info.

He's recommending I131, after consulting with the tumor board again later this month. I told him that such vague information is quite disturbing. I'd like to know if they think it's lymph nodes or tumors.

Anyway, he won't have a plan in place for another month.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Abcdefg said:


> Anyway, he won't have a plan in place for another month.


UGH.

Are you able to get copies of the report? (Just wondering...)

At least there is some progress...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Abcdefg said:


> Dr called. They found intense uptake in both sides (left and right) of sternum. He only had pre-lim info-he said the report was not specific, and did not mention uptake % or any other info.
> 
> He's recommending I131, after consulting with the tumor board again later this month. I told him that such vague information is quite disturbing. I'd like to know if they think it's lymph nodes or tumors.
> 
> Anyway, he won't have a plan in place for another month.


This does not sound very good. If they did RAIU, it would be thyroid tissue. No? I don't think the lymphs would uptake.

You may have to submit some letters for better health care management here.

Keeping you in my prayers.

Not many people can afford health care these days no matter where one lives.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for the reports in the mail. I though lymphs show up in the Spect CT? I had both types of test.

Definitely thyroid tissue by the TG level.


----------

